# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Knobbel

## Benjamin24

Beste leden,

Ik zit eigenlijk met een gênant probleem. Op de zijkant van mijn penis heb ik een knobbeltje en dat is toch al zo een half jaar. Als ik erop knijp komt er soms een soort wit etter uit, maar niet veel. Ik maak me hier wel zorgen over.. Veel last heb ik er niet van maar zo een knobbel op je penis is toch wel niet leuk om aan te zien. Wat zou dit kunnen zijn? 

MVG

Benjamin

----------


## natuurzorg

Probeer vvat etherische olien erop te doen... Probeer dit product: http://www.naturamedicatrix.fr/nl/em...edicatrix.html

----------

